# Clovelly Sat 17th November



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I've been missing my weekly Clovelly session lately, so I'm keen for an early bash tomorrow. Not sure what the times are since daylight savings kicked in (its been that long since I last fished there). I'm guessing get to the carpark for 5am? Any takers ?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Dawns at about 5am mate - I'm giving it a miss - I'm tying to find other possibilities in the area untill it fires back up again - i havnt had much luck there in recent days

Regards

woppie


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Paul, Dick, check out my trip report from this arvo  , they are definately there. I'll try and join you some time between 5 and 6am


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll be there at 0445.


----------

